# Ideas for my lathe tap and die holder.



## kd0afk (Aug 21, 2013)

I am making a tap and die follower/holder for my lathe. I have all of the parts made except for the tap head and 1" hex die head. For the tap head I am going to use Irwin's adjustable socket tap heads. They will fit on 3/8" extensions that are press fit into one of the heads that fit in the thing. I was stuck on how to make the 1" hex die holder. I can't machine a hex hole. I was thinking of using drill rod in a series of holes that would imitate the shape of the hex but a while ago I had the thought of using a 1" impact socket machining it to dimension and press fitting it into a slug with some green loctite. I don't know why I didn't think of it earlier.

I have looked at a lot of designs for this tool and none of them use a socket.
Just wondered how hard it will be to machine an impact socket. I know they aren't hardened like a chrome socket but are they machinable? 
I will post photos of the thing when I am finished.


----------



## kvom (Aug 22, 2013)

A hex hole can be made pretty easily with a hex collet block or a rotab; just open up the corners a bit.


----------



## kd0afk (Aug 22, 2013)

Don't have either of those things.


----------



## ShopShoe (Aug 22, 2013)

kd0afk,

Some of the black oxide impact sockets sold in hardware stores and home centers are not really hard and machine very well. I have made several "custom" wrenches by starting with them and turning them to fit adapters and even using HSS "T" cutoff tools to cut them to length.

I Used a black oxide socket for the wrench part of this drawbar tool for my mill.



--ShopShoe


----------

